# Student Visa process



## cheers15 (Aug 27, 2015)

I understand that you need to be accepted by a college in order to apply for a student visa. Do you have to pay your college fees upfront and if so how much - a term or a full year. How long does the visa take to process as I read some posts which suggest five months. Just trying to figure out when to approach college and apply for next year.


----------



## Fabian001 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello Cheers15, 

After you have received your letter of offer form your education institution they will outline to you what exact steps are necessary on order to accept the offer. 

Usually this will include the transfer of a deposit. After this the University will send you your eCOE which is necessary for the Visa application process. 

Best Regards


----------

